# Handling 360 - anybody taken this online?



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Has anyone here taken Handling 360 online classes or done a seminar with Susan Garrett?

If so, do you think it was beneficial for you and your dog in agility?
How long until you noticed a difference?

It is very expensive and I don't know if this would help me now..since we are only in OPEN class of JWW and we just started agility last year.
(minus 7 months off for a broken ankle----and no I did not break it while doing agility.)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

i am a member although I don't sign on nearly as often as I should. It does seem expensive but it goes for a really long time and the amount of material and coaching calls are incredible.

Only you can decide if it is worth the money -- I will say I will probably renew when my current membership is up since every time I log on I do learn a lot.


----------

